# Trap-out and time of year



## Dconrad (Jul 3, 2012)

I did one last weekend over here in Mississippi....... if you have warm weather should not be a problem, was in the 50's over here. Bees ended up in the box and I was a happy camper. 

DC


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

RickR said:


> I have been asked to remove an established hive from a tree, and I was wondering if there was a particular time of year that was best for doing a trap-out.


You can do a trapout any time bees are active. Not sure about Alabama, but, would think best time would be March-June. 

If you are wanting to get the queen and eliminate the colony, best to trap during a good honeyflow, when the queen is looking for any available space to lay eggs. But, you can trap to eliminate any time.

If you want to trap just to get starts, good honeyflow is the best time also. 

Late season trapouts are quite often less successful (for saving the colony), if the bees do not have enough time to prepare stores for Winter,

cchoganjr


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

The home owners aren't in a particular hurry to have the hive removed, so I do have the luxury of picking my time. It sounds like the May-June time frame would be best.


----------

